# So it begins again, NSHO



## NSHO (Dec 28, 2011)

I have completely scratched my original idea/plan, "So it begins, NSHO"
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10047
The benchwork came down (luckily it was modular) and by eminent domain I secured more real estate in an adjacent room.

I've taken a step back and will be putting more thought and knowledge into this new layout (with room to grow). The new room is substantially larger. The new layout is going to be 14'6 x 12 donut style with a 3' peninsula in the middle. Around the wall on three sides, 24" all around.

Still sticking with HO. I want continuous run(s) and don't mind the duckunder.









So for now, I'm back to the drawing board. Just finished working on the train yard. Please give me comments. Does it flow properly? Trains won't be too long 5-6 cars avg 50-60' plus loco. I do have 5 85' passenger cars.









This is the east side without the walls. I'll probably extend the stub tracks another 9-12". Is the Yard Lead, too short, right location?

Thanks for your help and comments!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice yard. The only thing I might add would be an engine escape so that the road engine can split from its cars and get to the engine service while the switcher is pulling the cars and sorting.

I did this in my layout by having (2) A/D tracks with a set of switches near the head end to switch between the 2 tracks. 

Engine pulls into A/D #1, leaves cars short of the switch, pulls past switch, then backs onto A/D#2. Have both turnouts for the cross-over throw at the same time.

Having (2) A/D tracks also allows an engine to enter the yard while another train is waiting to depart. (don't have to completely clear the yard to enter/exit)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought I'd just throw this twist in it for you!
Allows for bi-directional use of the yard.


----------



## NSHO (Dec 28, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Nice yard. The only thing I might add would be an engine escape so that the road engine can split from its cars and get to the engine service while the switcher is pulling the cars and sorting.


I've reworked the yard. Flipped it around to provide engine service access off A/D and also lengthened the A/D up and in a curve. I'm not pleased with the yard lead. Any suggestions? I'm assuming it's going to need to be long.



NIMT said:


> I thought I'd just throw this twist in it for you!
> Allows for bi-directional use of the yard.


No Twists!  I'm hoping to have a "final destination" town on the peninsula.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yard lead should be as long as a complete single cut of cars (to minimize the number of moves between the A/D and the sorting tracks)


----------

